
Mathematicians urge colleagues to boycott police work in wake of killings - Anon84
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01874-9
======
dsabanin
When does this madness stop and where will it lead if it doesn’t?

------
fumar
Will the development community do the same? Is it already happening? I’m
asking out of curiosity.

~~~
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
Soon, I hope. The less competition the better.

------
joeblow9999
yes. do not help the police

